# Ackie Monitor Tank Sizes??



## HerperShort (Nov 20, 2009)

Just wondering, what size viv do you need for a single adult ackie monitor lizard? coz most of the care sheets i look at are american site nd have no clue what they mean

HerperShort


----------



## Chris18 (Mar 22, 2009)

HerperShort said:


> Just wondering, what size viv do you need for a single adult ackie monitor lizard? coz most of the care sheets i look at are american site nd have no clue what they mean
> 
> HerperShort


I would go for a minimum of 4x2x2 but honestly, an ideal size would be higher so you can have a deep substrate. The more room you can supply them with the better but I have a adult female happily in a 4x2x2 atm.


----------



## JRUD96 (Oct 24, 2011)

My ackie uses every corner of his 4.2.2 viv. I have heard the minimum that you can keep a single adult in is a 3.2.2 however that just seems ridiculous, so I would recommend a 4ft viv. Have as deep a substrate as possible, they love to dig. :2thumb:


----------



## adamholtom85 (Nov 27, 2007)

4 x 2 x 2 perfect for 1 or pair


----------

